# Home From Hospital



## oldman (Dec 20, 2020)

Went into hospital for three days and was on a ventilator for two of the three. I was given three different drugs, plus Saline through an IV and was also being given injections of another drug every 4-6 hours. Fever finally broke and hasn’t returned since Saturday morning at 3:30 a.m. 

I was released this morning about 9:00 a.m. and sent home. I feel so much better, but my breathing is now only just a bit labored. I do have some appetite, but what a difference compared to just a few days ago. The doctor said my prognosis is “recoverable.”


----------



## Pinky (Dec 20, 2020)

oldman said:


> Went into hospital for three days and was on a ventilator for two of the three. I was given three different drugs, plus Saline through an IV and was also being given injections of another drug every 4-6 hours. Fever finally broke and hasn’t returned since Saturday morning at 3:30 a.m.
> 
> I was released this morning about 9:00 a.m. and sent home. I feel so much better, but my breathing is now only just a bit labored. I do have some appetite, but what a difference compared to just a few days ago. The doctor said my prognosis is “recoverable.”


Pleased to hear you are feeling so much better, and on the mend.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2020)

Welcome back, oldman!  So glad to hear you were one of the lucky ones.  (Well, probably a combination of luck and good medical care!)


----------



## Pepper (Dec 20, 2020)

Glad you are feeling better and at home!


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 20, 2020)

So glad you're alright!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 20, 2020)

oldman said:


> Went into hospital for three days and was on a ventilator for two of the three. I was given three different drugs, plus Saline through an IV and was also being given injections of another drug every 4-6 hours. Fever finally broke and hasn’t returned since Saturday morning at 3:30 a.m.
> 
> I was released this morning about 9:00 a.m. and sent home. I feel so much better, but my breathing is now only just a bit labored. I do have some appetite, but what a difference compared to just a few days ago. The doctor said my prognosis is “recoverable.”


Great news!

Get lots of rest and take care of yourself, Oldman.

Here's a warm hug from me to help you get better!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 20, 2020)

Great to see you again @oldman !


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 20, 2020)

oldman said:


> Went into hospital for three days and was on a ventilator for two of the three. I was given three different drugs, plus Saline through an IV and was also being given injections of another drug every 4-6 hours. Fever finally broke and hasn’t returned since Saturday morning at 3:30 a.m.
> 
> I was released this morning about 9:00 a.m. and sent home. I feel so much better, but my breathing is now only just a bit labored. I do have some appetite, but what a difference compared to just a few days ago. The doctor said my prognosis is “recoverable.”


Good news..Did you lose your smell and taste??


----------



## Chet (Dec 20, 2020)

Glad to hear that you have recovered. I suppose that means that you now have immunity to covid (the hard way).


----------



## Gaer (Dec 20, 2020)

Thank GOD you're all right! You must have been so terrified!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 20, 2020)

@oldman I'm so happy to know you beat this. So glad you feel better!


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 20, 2020)

Wonderful to see you again oldman! Delighted you are on the mend.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 20, 2020)

Yes, indeed, glad you're on the mend. Keep us posted if possible.


----------



## oldman (Dec 20, 2020)

We had 3 die in one night, including the fellow in bed next to mine. I never even knew his name.

Thank you for all the kind words. I would be lying if I said I wasn’t worried. Thursday night, I had a nightmare that I was back in the rice fields of Vietnam fighting Charlie, but Friday night was the worse. I couldn’t stop sweating. I had to hug everyone when I left the hospital for helping me survive. They were all great people who were very attentive to my needs, no matter how busy they were.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 20, 2020)

*Glad to hear that you are recovering nicely. *


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 20, 2020)

oldman said:


> We had 3 die in one night, including the fellow in bed next to mine. I never even knew his name.
> 
> Thank you for all the kind words. I would be lying if I said I wasn’t worried. Thursday night, I had a nightmare that I was back in the rice fields of Vietnam fighting Charlie, but Friday night was the worse. I couldn’t stop sweating. I had to hug everyone when I left the hospital for helping me survive. They were all great people who were very attentive to my needs, no matter how busy they were.


Sooo glad to hear you are doing MUCH better.. a BIG thumbs UP!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 20, 2020)

oldman said:


> We had 3 die in one night, including the fellow in bed next to mine. I never even knew his name.
> 
> Thank you for all the kind words. I would be lying if I said I wasn’t worried. Thursday night, I had a nightmare that I was back in the rice fields of Vietnam fighting Charlie, but Friday night was the worse. I couldn’t stop sweating. I had to hug everyone when I left the hospital for helping me survive. They were all great people who were very attentive to my needs, no matter how busy they were.


It's wonderful you are okay.  I can see how the experience would trigger your experience with Charlie in Vietnam.  The hospital workers are wonderful.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 20, 2020)

Chet said:


> Glad to hear that you have recovered. I suppose that means that you now have immunity to covid (the hard way).


Immunity is not a given.  My Pulmonologist told me the other day to be very careful over the holidays as I could be re-infected with the COVID-19.  Not a happy thought at all.  So, be careful, Oldman and glad you are on the mend.  Do those deep breathing exercises.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 20, 2020)

oldman said:


> We had 3 die in one night, including the fellow in bed next to mine. I never even knew his name.
> 
> Thank you for all the kind words. I would be lying if I said I wasn’t worried. Thursday night, I had a nightmare that I was back in the rice fields of Vietnam fighting Charlie, but Friday night was the worse. I couldn’t stop sweating. I had to hug everyone when I left the hospital for helping me survive. They were all great people who were very attentive to my needs, no matter how busy they were.


Those nightmares are a result of the fevers.  I had wild ones myself and sweating it out was  only a part of it.  The involuntary constant twitching of my body as the fevers began to build was horrendous.


----------



## Jules (Dec 20, 2020)

So happy that you’re out of the hospital and on the mend.  That was close.  Take it easy and take the time to recuperate.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2020)

Well  _there _you are ...I was wondering what had happened to you , very concerned, but thank goodness you came out the other side of this Pandemic.. just as my husband did back in March but it really took it's toll on him...

How are you feeling generally now they've released you from hospital ? are you still feeling weak..did you lose your sense of smell & taste like my o/h... ?

Great to have you back and know you're on the mend...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 20, 2020)

Oldman,glad you are back home and feeling a bit better, can sleep in your own bed
PLease keep us updated on how  are feeling take care Sue


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2020)

So glad to hear you are on the way to a full recovery.


----------



## jujube (Dec 20, 2020)

Thank goodness you're well again!  How scary that must have been.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 20, 2020)

So glad you're recovering.  Like many here, I became concerned when you stopped posting. 

Hope you are completely well again soon.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 20, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Well  _there _you are ...I was wondering what had happened to you , very concerned, but thank goodness you came out the other side of this Pandemic.. just as my husband did back in March but it really took it's toll on him...
> 
> How are you feeling generally now they've released you from hospital ? are you still feeling weak..did you lose your sense of smell & taste like my o/h... ?
> 
> Great to have you back and know you're on the mend...


What does "o/h" mean? I'm guessing the "h" stands for "husband", but the "o"?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 20, 2020)

officerripley said:


> What does "o/h" mean? I'm guessing the "h" stands for "husband", but the "o"?


"o/h" = other half


----------



## Autumn (Dec 20, 2020)

So glad to hear that you're feeling better.  Thank you so much for sharing, we needed this Good News Boost!


----------



## officerripley (Dec 20, 2020)

Pinky said:


> "o/h" = other half


Oh geez I should've figured that out on my own, but thanks, Pinky. In my defense, I'll say that the version of that that I hear the most is "my _better_ half", lol.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 20, 2020)

Oh happy news !  I was worried about you


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 20, 2020)

oldman said:


> I would be lying if I said I wasn’t worried.


Well, ol' man, you had us concerned

Rest up


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 20, 2020)

We knew old man would prevail...didn't we?   

Anyway, glad to see you are back.






Tony


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 20, 2020)

oldman said:


> Went into hospital for three days and was on a ventilator for two of the three. I was given three different drugs, plus Saline through an IV and was also being given injections of another drug every 4-6 hours. Fever finally broke and hasn’t returned since Saturday morning at 3:30 a.m.
> 
> I was released this morning about 9:00 a.m. and sent home. I feel so much better, but my breathing is now only just a bit labored. I do have some appetite, but what a difference compared to just a few days ago. The doctor said my prognosis is “recoverable.”


Glad you're feeling better, wishing you a complete recovery.  Please take care.


----------



## Tommy (Dec 20, 2020)

Oldman, I was shocked to read of your recent illness.  I pray that your recovery will be swift and complete.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 20, 2020)

Oldman, I am so glad to hear you are on the mend and back at home.  I hope your wife doesn't have it also.


----------



## Geezerette (Dec 20, 2020)

Very joyful to hear that you are home and continuing to recover.!


----------



## MickaC (Dec 20, 2020)

@oldman ........WOW.......you've been to hell and on your way back.
So sorry you caught that terrible Covid.
Please rest and take care of yourself.
If you come to feeling worse please go to the hospital again.
My positive thoughts of a complete recovery.
Stay strong and recover from this terrible curse.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 20, 2020)

Glad you are home and better.


----------



## Mike (Dec 21, 2020)

Sorry to read about you getting sick Old Man, lets
hope that is over now and that you stay well.

Mike.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 21, 2020)

Welcome back to the forum Oldman. Was very concerned about you.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 21, 2020)

Looking forward to updates, even if it's just a line or two.


----------



## Remy (Dec 21, 2020)

What a frightening experience. I'm glad you are home and I hope recovery continues and it's swift. I can't imagine what you have been though.


----------



## oldman (Dec 21, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Those nightmares are a result of the fevers.  I had wild ones myself and sweating it out was  only a part of it.  The involuntary constant twitching of my body as the fevers began to build was horrendous.


I sweated so much that they were changing my bed linens in the middle of the night.


----------



## oldman (Dec 21, 2020)

*Thanks again, everyone.* *I really and truly mean this.* Sometimes, I don't think I am supposed to be here, but I am. It was touch and go on two different nights. I surrendered to God, but he didn't take me.  I guess my work isn't done here yet. My priest wasn't allowed on the floor either.

I felt so bad for the patients who had to lie in bed and not have any visitors. I was OK with it, but it would have been nice if my wife could have just stopped in for a few minutes. Everyone in the COVID ward was dressed like they were in outer space suits. The nurse that gave the meds had a breathing tube connected to her suit at the very top where her neck met the hood she wore. I don't know what that was all about. Maybe I was dreaming that, but I'm sure that's what it was. Even her laptop was sealed in something that looked like plastic wrap that the Deli puts on a sandwich. 

I knew the man beside me wasn't going to make it. They came into the room at about 2 a.m. and disconnected his tubes, including his ventilator. Two hours later, they wheeled him out of the room with a sheet over him. Even though they closed the curtains between us, I could still see what was going on. It was so sad that it brought tears to my eyes. This being so close to Christmas, it made everything seem worse than maybe what it was. An hour or so later, another blue flashing light went off. I could see the reflection out in the hallway. All of a sudden, the two nurses that were in our room took off down the hall. It was scary stuff. 

The nurses made us eat. They told me that if I didn't start eating, they were going to insert a feeding tube. I lost 9 pounds while in the hospital and I really couldn't afford to lose any weight. Now, none of my clothes fit and I just bought a bunch of new stuff for this winter. I wasn't permitted out of bed for the first two days. They were afraid that I would fall because the therapeutics that I was being given causes dizziness and the nurse told me that they didn't have anyone available to walk with me. It was "all hands on deck." (Her words.) They were asking for anyone (nurses or doctors) that had retired within the last three years to come back during this pandemic to help.

Still no taste or smell, but I'm alive, so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 21, 2020)

What a gruesome experience.  I hope your sense of taste and smell return soon, so you can start putting back on some of the weight you lost. I bet it feels wonderful to be home again.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 21, 2020)

So glad to here you are feeling better and wishing you the best during this holiday season.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 21, 2020)

oldman said:


> I sweated so much that they were changing my bed linens in the middle of the night.





oldman said:


> I sweated so much that they were changing my bed linens in the middle of the night.


I don't doubt that at all/


----------



## Pinky (Dec 21, 2020)

So relieved you pulled through, and how sad there are others who didn't


----------



## oldman (Dec 22, 2020)

It's great to be alive.


----------



## Jules (Dec 22, 2020)

How is your recuperation going?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2020)

Very sorry to read about all you had to go through.  

Many of us were concerned about you, so we are all truly glad you are okay, and came back to let us know.

It sounds awful to have gone through, but yes, good to be alive after that.
Welcome back, for sure!!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 22, 2020)

I'm so glad you're still among us and on the mend.  Happy holidays to you!


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 22, 2020)

So sorry to hear what you went through, but so very happy to know you're back home.


----------



## Wren (Dec 22, 2020)

Pleased to hear you are making a good recovery oldman, sending my very best wishes for Christmas and the New Year


----------



## officerripley (Dec 22, 2020)

Yes, oldman, hope for a speedy recovery, thanks for keeping us posted, and Merry Christmas & Happy New Year!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2020)

Hoping that somehow, your wife is feeling fine, @oldman 

and that you'll be gradually feeling better, after your ordeal.


----------



## MickaC (Dec 22, 2020)

@oldman  Don't have any words for how a horrific your ordeal is.
Good news that you are home.......i know you have a long road ahead of you.
Please do whatever you can to get through this........TAKE CARE.

My heart goes out to those who couldn't survive this nightmare.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 22, 2020)

Take it slow and easy. Wishing you the best @oldman .


----------



## oldman (Dec 23, 2020)

I was contacted by the hospital that I was in during my illness yesterday and they wanted to know if I would be interested in donating blood to get my antibodies. I told them I would do whatever they thought was necessary to help someone else. The person I spoke with told me that I would get a call this morning telling me what time to be at the hospital and to report to the Red Cross trailer in the parking lot. She also told me what to wear and not to use any deodorants, after shave lotion or any other aromatic body solution and to bring a driver.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 23, 2020)

Glad you're on the mend.


----------



## Pecos (Dec 23, 2020)

oldman said:


> I was contacted by the hospital that I was in during my illness yesterday and they wanted to know if I would be interested in donating blood to get my antibodies. I told them I would do whatever they thought was necessary to help someone else. The person I spoke with told me that I would get a call this morning telling me what time to be at the hospital and to report to the Red Cross trailer in the parking lot. She also told me what to wear and not to use any deodorants, after shave lotion or any other aromatic body solution and to bring a driver.


For what it is worth, I am so proud of you for being so willing to help others even while you still feel so bad.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2020)

I'm wondering how you and your wife are both doing.  I hope you are doing as well as possible.


----------

